# My to be boy... Atticus! -Updated 11/11-



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

I think I will post pictures every time the rescue updates them. 










This is him at one week. He may resemble my rat Alice, but he may be a darker tan then her and more of it.



















This is him at two weeks and maybe a little more. 










31 days old, I really can't tell what color he is, is he tan or white, or white mixed with tan or tan hooded with a stripe or what. I wish I had more pictures but they is rather busy and I don't wanna ask her for more pictures.

He looks soo cute. I wish they stayed that small forever, but then people would want more of them and the circle of rat life would be drastically changed and science wouldn't allow it. and yes. I think he is gonna be a food begger.. I hope he gets big and squishy. My first male.  And because the rescue neuters, he can live happily with my ladies. I hope.

He also needs a name.
My ladies are.

Alice
Maggie
Pepper

Pepper is kinda dragging the line with food names, I like real names, nothing food like. :|

Maybe Duke? Butch? Or Gus? Maybe not Gus.. Hmmm.


----------



## Trika (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: My to be boy who is unnamed. *

awww he is so cute i wish mine where that small again. i think duke would be a good name or carlos but thats just me :wink:


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: My to be boy who is unnamed. *

Omg that is so freeking cute!!!! :lol:
Hmmmm names? im kinda stuck. it will come to you, hes such an adorable little guy! Maybe -Scout- He looks like a scout to me.
Hes so cute!


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: My to be boy who is unnamed. *

He looks to soft for Butch. What about Earl..as in the-duke-of.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: My to be boy who is unnamed. *

Ooo, I like Earl and Scout!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: My to be boy who is unnamed. *

Aw, he's so tiny and small and adorable! I feel like he needs a long name that he can grow into. Following along the lines of Scout, reminds me of the name Atticus.


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: My to be boy who is unnamed. *

ooh, I like Atticus!


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: My to be boy who is unnamed. *

Atticus is a great name!
It kinda makes him be like a king, a roman king!

Hahaha, he needs a ruler name because he will be the king of females!


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: My to be boy who is unnamed. *

you could name him Leo since he is kinda sandy-lion colored and he will be the king of all the females (like a lion is the king of his lionesses)


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: My to be boy who is unnamed. *

Have you read To Kill A Mockingbird? Fabulous book, it's one of my favs. And Atticus is the father of the main characters, and he has a really awesome part in the story, too. 

Plus I used to have finches, I named the mother Scout and the baby Jem (the dad was already named Romeo... by someone else), I was always sad I didn't get to finish the series off!


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: My to be boy who is unnamed. *

I really like Atticus. I think that will be the name.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

31 days old, I really can't tell what color he is, is he tan or white, or white mixed with tan or tan hooded with a stripe or what. I wish I had more pictures but they is rather busy and I don't wanna ask her for more pictures.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Aww, so tiny and cute! When does he get to come home and meet his ladies?


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Once he is neutered.
And then he can only WATCH them for a week. 
I'm really taking into this, they can still breed at least a week after being neutered thing seriously.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

One week? I thought it was three weeks after a neuter?


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

3 weeks?! Someone said 1 week. Oh dear, now I'm confused. ><"


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Awww, he's so cute... I really like the name Atticus for him!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i know it needs to be AT LEAST 2 weeks but often 3 is suggested because some people have been caught even after 2 when they have very manly males. so to play it safe 3 weeks is the recommended time before introducing with females. this is the information i got from my vet when neutering my boys. however, you may want to look it up some as well for verification. ratguide probably has an article or two on it.


----------

